# EAST CAPE EVO???



## jcorymoore (Sep 1, 2014)

Saw it today and can't wait to see more. Looks like a great skiff in the making.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Are they going to be at the boatshow?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Rumor is it can cure cancer....


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Looks like its going sponson less and shorter kinda like a Biscayne. They say it's coming Oceanside soon. So I think this will have some dead rise and freeboard. It doesn't have those huge spray rails to bang on the pilings. Looks like a good poon boat.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> Are they going to be at the boatshow?



x2, will east cape be at the boat show?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

17'6" with a 12 degrees deadrise and 8-9" draft


----------



## jcorymoore (Sep 1, 2014)

Its's longer than the Biscayne for sure. Spray rails look serious  still they just don't drop down as close to the water line. Bow sits higher than the Vantage to help take bigger waves while fishing on the windier days.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What ever happened to their bay boat, figured that would have been the next model in their line up?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I didn't see any spray rails on their web pic.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I didn't see any spray rails on their web pic.


Spray rail are up high, reminds me of the Harry Spears Orca


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> What ever happened to their bay boat, figured that would have been the next model in their line up?


Seems like that was the end of another skiff company. Maybe they wised up.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We are excited for sure about the EVO and will be releasing all info and with pics/vids. 
Bay boat is also in the works and will be released next year as we've been making changes to the running plug before we go to mold. 

No on the boat show as we typically don't do shows, but rather small select venues which actually results in a better turnout for our potiential target buyer.
I can say the EVO has different lines/design than any of our current models, and what is out there as a whole too.
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> Bay boat is also in the works and will be released next year as we've been making changes to the running plug before we go to mold.


waiting patiently...


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Kevin can we At least get a cell phone pic?


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD (Jan 16, 2013)

BUMP

has anyone been on one of these and willing to give a field report. how does it compare to the hb marquesa?


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I saw one at the ramp the other day. It was BIG and pretty. nice looking ride. Looked like a perfect skiff for where he was fishing.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Rumor is it can cure cancer....


 ;D ;D ;D


----------

